# Very Very Small Mafia Six



## DarkAura (Oct 3, 2012)

Holy shit, this is actually starting? You mean I finally got rid of yiran's contagious Truant ability? Yeah! Finally, Inner Focus!

... 

Until I evolve into Slaking, that is.

Now then, you four know the rules. 


*All role PMs sent. 24 hours for night actions*


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 4, 2012)

Day comes. Nobody is surprised when the dead body of the dead Flora shows up dead on her doorstep. 

*Flora is dead. She was innocent.

24 hours for discussion.[/s]*


----------



## Light (Oct 5, 2012)

[/b] This is exactly why we should be able to edit posts in mafia.

Well this pretty much sucks. We have to figure out which of us are mafia today or the mafia wins. You know what that means. Mass (well, the 3 of us anyway) claim time!

I'm a vanilla townie.


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 5, 2012)

Light said:


> [/b] This is exactly why we should be able to edit posts in mafia.
> 
> Well this pretty much sucks. We have to figure out which of us are mafia today or the mafia wins. You know what that means. Mass (well, the 3 of us anyway) claim time!
> 
> I'm a vanilla townie.


Hm. I also appear to be vanilla. It seems that DA decided that having vanilla townies in a game of four was a good idea.

Well, I suppose that we'll have to see what VM has to say.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Oct 5, 2012)

Also vanilla.

:/ How should we settle this?


----------



## Light (Oct 5, 2012)

_Jan Ken Pon go go go_

Well we could each write a 2K novella on the history of TCoD mafia and use that to analyze the nuance of each player's current mood and then derive the identity of the mafioso.


----------



## Light (Oct 5, 2012)

Ok how bout this: both of you summarize the joke DA made in your role pm.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Oct 5, 2012)

You mean about my apparent flavoring?

Well, the only thing to do is two people vote for each other, and the third person gets the hammer vote. I don't care too much at this point, so you two can sort that out amongst yourselves.


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 5, 2012)

Reminder guys: Only six hours left before day ends!


----------



## Light (Oct 5, 2012)

Zero Moment, please describe the joke DA made in your role pm.


----------



## Light (Oct 5, 2012)

Also would it be okay if we had an extension if we haven't decided in six hours?


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 5, 2012)

Sure.


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 6, 2012)

Mine was another way to say 'yum, vanilla'.


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 6, 2012)

Okay, well, since we don't really have much to go on, I guess I'll run a RNG a vote based on that.


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 6, 2012)

*Light*


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Oct 6, 2012)

Zero Moment said:


> Okay, well, since we don't really have much to go on, I guess I'll run a RNG a vote based on that.


What? :|

Why should we trust you to run the RNG? You're still not clear at the moment.


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 6, 2012)

Hm? I meant that I would personally vote for whoever came up. I didn't mean that I would run it and everyone would vote on it.


----------



## Light (Oct 6, 2012)

Zero Moment said:


> Mine was another way to say 'yum, vanilla'.


That's exactly what mine said, but more onomatopoeia-tic.

*Vehement Mustellid.*


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Oct 6, 2012)

I was hoping there would be a little more discussion than this before we just start throwing out our votes.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Oct 6, 2012)

But if that's the way you want to do it, then *Light*.


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 6, 2012)

Light said:


> That's exactly what mine said, but more onomatopoeia-tic.
> 
> *Vehement Mustellid.*


Hmmm.....

*VM*


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Oct 6, 2012)

Are we not allowed to post screencaps? I mean, is that a thing? Because I'll show you my role.


----------



## Light (Oct 6, 2012)

Vehement Mustelid said:


> I was hoping there would be a little more discussion than this before we just start throwing out our votes.


My decision to place my vote on you is well-reasoned: Zero Moment's role pm says the same thing mine does. And if ZM looks at what I said in my last post and back at his role pm, he can verify this is true (assuming he knows what an onomatopoeia is).


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Oct 6, 2012)

Also, ZM, mine said Mmm, not Yum


----------



## Light (Oct 6, 2012)

Vehement Mustelid said:


> Are we not allowed to post screencaps? I mean, is that a thing? Because I'll show you my role.


Traditionally no, but this is kind of a unique game, so we'll see what DarkAura says.


----------



## Light (Oct 6, 2012)

Vehement Mustelid said:


> Also, ZM, mine said Mmm, not Yum


But ZM only said,



Zero Moment said:


> Mine was *another way to say* 'yum, vanilla'.


You could pretty easily guess what the role pm said based on what has already been said, and it is a bit scummy that you would misinterpret what ZM said, but do show us your screen cap if DarkAura lets you, because I'm starting to suspect that no one is actually mafia.


----------



## Light (Oct 6, 2012)

Also, a question for VM: how many "m" 's are there?


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Oct 6, 2012)

Light said:


> Also, a question for VM: how many "m" 's are there?


Three


----------



## Light (Oct 6, 2012)

That was a pretty quick (correct) response, so I'm going to *repeal* my vote for now.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Oct 6, 2012)

Likewise, I *repeal* my vote against you.

Is there any information you could give us as to why you may be telling the truth? So far you've just been asking _us_ the questions.


----------



## Light (Oct 6, 2012)

Well I brought up the fact that the joke contained an onomatopoeia for one thing.


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 6, 2012)

Question for both of you: how many commas were there in the joke?


----------



## Light (Oct 6, 2012)

zero


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Oct 6, 2012)

None, just "..."s


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 6, 2012)

Oh, here's one: how many words were there total in the role?


----------



## Light (Oct 6, 2012)

VM don't answer that.

Zero Moment, how about you just copy your role pm for us.


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 6, 2012)

Light said:


> VM don't answer that.
> 
> Zero Moment, how about you just copy your role pm for us.


.....Okay.


----------



## Light (Oct 6, 2012)

And paste it into the thread?


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 6, 2012)

Light said:


> And paste it into the thread?


Role: Vanilla Innocent
Info: Mmm... Vanilla...

You're a Vanilla Innocent. Good luck!


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Oct 6, 2012)

Well, damn, now I really don't know what to think.


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 6, 2012)

Neither do I, since there's not many ways to deduce this now.


----------



## Light (Oct 6, 2012)

...well I have one more idea. If DarkAura lets us paste screenshots then we can see if the mafia is bad with photoshop.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Oct 6, 2012)

How about I put mine here right now

http://i46.tinypic.com/wk11l.png

If DA's not cool with it, then that's the br8ks.


----------



## Light (Oct 6, 2012)

http://goo.gl/P95qq


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 6, 2012)

http://tinypic.com/r/xol9uv/6


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Oct 6, 2012)

Zero Moment said:


> http://tinypic.com/r/xol9uv/6


Nice little subtle humor you threw in there. (I'm referring to the tabs).

Also, I would like to note that I am now going to sleep.


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 6, 2012)

Vehement Mustelid said:


> Nice little subtle humor you threw in there. (I'm referring to the tabs).
> 
> Also, I would like to note that I am now going to sleep.


You're welcome.


----------



## Light (Oct 6, 2012)

My disclaimer is that it doesn't help we're using different browsers.

http://goo.gl/nqyQ0
Evidently postimage.org is dumb. The text says: notice spacing, more spread out.


----------



## Light (Oct 6, 2012)

ZM if you already have internet explorer installed maybe you could verify this is what it really looks like?


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 6, 2012)

Well, the post text is Calibri size 11 and the sidebar text is Times New Roman size 12, so.


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 6, 2012)

No, I uninstalled IE.


----------



## Light (Oct 6, 2012)

Oh it's a different font? Did you look at the source code or what?


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 6, 2012)

I C/Pd it onto Word.


----------



## Light (Oct 6, 2012)

Oh. Well mine is respectively Verdana 8.5 and Verdana 10 :/


----------



## Light (Oct 6, 2012)

So we have left the question of what to do now. I think we're pretty much all as clear as it gets...


----------



## Light (Oct 6, 2012)

Further review of the rules shows that we were supposed to submit our votes secretly.

I see what you did there *DarkAura*.


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 6, 2012)

*DA*


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 6, 2012)

I never once said you *had* to PM secret votes. I just said "Secret votes phun tiem", meaning you *can* if you wanted to, but you weren't forced to.

No, bad, no voting GM. /uses spray bottle/

Since there's discussion, you guys can have... another 24 hours, or until you guys have a final vote.


----------



## Light (Oct 6, 2012)

Well who are we supposed to vote for?


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 6, 2012)

MAYBE

Flora isn't dead _or_ innocent and is planning to kill us all from the shadows!!


----------



## Light (Oct 6, 2012)

hahaha


----------



## Light (Oct 6, 2012)

*Flora*

Hopefully DarkAura's spray bottle ran out.


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 6, 2012)

hahahahaha nope.
/spritz/

You've got till dawn.


----------



## Light (Oct 7, 2012)

*abstain?*


----------



## Light (Oct 7, 2012)

DA if we really are all town (we are) this might be time to call it quits.


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 7, 2012)

Yeah I think we should *abstain* cause we're getting nowhere


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 7, 2012)

Although if we _are_ all town.... Who killed Flora?

Unless she was suicidal


----------



## Phantom (Oct 7, 2012)

I killed Flora.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Oct 7, 2012)

Yeah, let's *abstain*.

DA did say she'd try to screw with us, but this still seems odd.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Oct 7, 2012)

Ash said:


> I killed Flora.


0_0


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 7, 2012)

Ash said:


> I killed Flora.


Phantom, you're not in this game :P


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 7, 2012)

As the three figured they were all innocent, they went to sleep, for they thought they were all safe.

Oh, how wrong they were...


*Nobody died.

24 hours for night actions*


I swear to god, I almost put "[/s]" instead of "[/b]".


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 7, 2012)

They all wake up... except for Light. He's dead. Then Vehement kills Zero Moment, and eats his Vanilla-y goodness... Mmm... Vanilla...

*MAFIA WON*




Spoiler: Roles



Flora, Zero Moment, Light: Vanilla Innocent
Vehement Mustelid: Chocolate Mafia





Spoiler: Night Actions



NIGHT 0: VM kills Flora
DAY 1: Two votes for abstains from ZM and Light, one SECRET PHUN TIEM vote for Light from VM.
NIGHT 1: VM kills Light
DAY 2: MAFIA WIN.



I must say, I was impressed that Vehement could doctor that screenshot believably! Good job with the win, Vehement! Anyway, VVS 7 will probably start later.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Oct 7, 2012)

Ahaha, you guys should really learn to stop trusting me. 

I'll have you know I'm a master of forgery.


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 7, 2012)

Well played, VM. Well played.


----------



## Light (Oct 7, 2012)

Stupid browsers!


----------



## Light (Oct 7, 2012)

VM, did your role pm look _exactly like ours_ except replaced "Vanilla Innocent" with "Chocolate Mafia"?


----------



## Flora (Oct 7, 2012)

>:(


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 7, 2012)

I can answer that. 

/ahem/

Yes.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Oct 8, 2012)

Light said:


> VM, did your role pm look _exactly like ours_ except replaced "Vanilla Innocent" with "Chocolate Mafia"?


The role PM was:


			
				DarkAura said:
			
		

> Role: Chocolate Mafia
> Info: Mmm... Chocolate...
> 
> You're the only Mafia member. Good luck!


----------



## yiran (Oct 8, 2012)

Flora said:


> >:(


You were the res. :s


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Oct 8, 2012)

I'm also noticing I've won the last 6 mafia games I've played (Exculding bastard resgame).


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Oct 8, 2012)

yiran said:


> You were the res. :s


>||| I don't _have_ to die, it's just that offing me immediately is generally an okay decision!



Vehement Mustelid said:


> I'm also noticing I've won the last 6 mafia games I've played (Exculding bastard resgame).


what, did you not win that one

and since, uh, I'm here anyway, observe setup is imba 2:1 in favour of mafia, given idealised play.

also, I have to say, producing bogus is significantly not as hard as it's made out to be.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Oct 8, 2012)

sreservoir said:


> also, I have to say, producing bogus is significantly not as hard as it's made out to be.


No, it's not. With a little basic javascript, you can doctor up pretty much anything you want.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Oct 8, 2012)

Kind of like this:

http://i50.tinypic.com/9a6znn.png


----------



## Light (Oct 8, 2012)

Vehement Mustelid said:


> The role PM was:


:/ figures.

Since when are mafia chocolate?!
Ah, good game.


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 8, 2012)

Vehement Mustelid said:


> Kind of like this:
> 
> http://i50.tinypic.com/9a6znn.png


My god, african wildebeest porn

I forgot how to breathe help me


----------

